

Reviving the Statistical Atlas of the United States with New Data - whocansay
http://flowingdata.com/2015/06/16/reviving-the-statistical-atlas-of-the-united-states-with-new-data

======
mickdj
"ANCESTRY. I don't totally understand this variable. It's a fill-in-the-blank
question on the American Community Survey, but there weren't any Asian
categories."

~~~
paulornothing
It's been a while since I've looked at the paper form but there should be
categories, and an other category that is fill in the blank.

------
paulornothing
A lot of data users always looked forward to the Statistical Abstract (myself
included). I hope we can revive it perhaps in a purely digital format (i know
the books/CDs were expensive). We've released some apps so hopefully we can do
something like the statistical abstract.

